
VMware Spinoff: Dell Plots $50B More of Financial Finessing - _4570
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-23/dell-vmware-50-billion-spinoff-is-more-financial-engineering
======
cable2600
Paywalled:

[https://archive.is/LUVDz](https://archive.is/LUVDz)

